# Easton Tree Bark XX75's



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi ya'll. Found some Easton Tree Bark camo XX75's on Ebay the other day for a heck of a deal. Does anyone remember when they were produced? True Flight label on the package, I know they are long gone. Thanks for reading.


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

I still have some. I think from about 1992


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks gettingold, they'll go perfect with my Browning X-Cellerator III.


----------

